# Problème synchro émoticones iPhone/iPad



## fanou38 (3 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Lorsque je rentre un RDV associé à un émoticones/emoji dans l'application Calendrier sur mon iPad, et que j'ouvre la même application sur mon iPhone pour faire une synchro du calendrier par iCloud, j'observe que la synchro se fait bien mais que les émoticones n'apparaissent pas !


Les émoticones apparaissent bien sur l'application Calendrier de l'ipad mais pas sur celle de l'iPhone (j'obtiens systématiquement "??" à la place de l'émoticone.


Comment résoudre se problème ? 


Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## arbaot (10 Avril 2012)

peut-être un problème d'Emoji activés/installés sur un iTruc est pas sur l'autre

 en standard les Emoji sont activés dans Lion mais pas sous iOs 5.1 (hors japon)


----------



## webast (18 Avril 2012)

@fanou38 : j'ai exactement le même problème depuis que j'ai ouvert iCloud depuis un PC avec Internet Explorer et que j'y ai modifié un événement. Je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de solution. 

Je viens de chercher un peu et nous ne sommes pas les seuls à avoir ce problème. Apple est au courant mais ne semble s'y interresser plus que ca... https://discussions.apple.com/message/17913574#17913574

@arbaot : les emojis sont en standard et c'est le clavier que l'on active ou non. Si tu en recois, que tu l'ai activé ou pas, tu dois les voir. Et ce clavier n'est pas (plus) réservé aux Japonnais.


----------

